# 10% Discount Code Is Live I Repeat Live!!!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep thats right folks, The code is live again....

*10% off your order at clean and shiny by putting in "detailingworld" (without the speech marks) in the offers box. *

Go go go 

:buffer: :car:

Johnny


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just used it there!!


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,

order just sent.. so its working


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

***bump***


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

made it a sticky for you


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

About time too!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi, 

I have been told by accounts that there is still a few people asking for the discount via the notes section.

The discount code is now live as above. It would be appreciated if you could all use that as it will mean you wont have to wait for a credit to be put back onto your card.


----------



## dickys3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Used it today! Thanks John..


----------

